# Oral. How deep do you go?



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Husband loves oral. 

I've noticed when I'm just giving him a blow job I can deep throat him pretty well, but I have to work my way down and I usually have an inch or two left. If he rams my uvula or something rubs wrong I have gagged a couple times in the past.

If we are doing 69 or if I'm getting rubbed/caressed at the same time, I can go all the way until my face is hitting his body, and could go deeper if he was longer. (Not that he needs to be) Just saying, when I'm relaxed I don't really think there is a limit on how deep I could shove the thing down my throat. 

Does everyone go this deep? Before him I thought a lot of people had to use their hands to give a deeper feeling. 

Just wondering if the majority can go all the way, or does most people have to give themselves a little hand?


----------



## breedlove711 (Jul 15, 2013)

I think position and relaxation have a lot to do with it. Some positions allow me to be able to get more than others and if I am not relaxed and really into it, I can't get it as deep either. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Husband loves oral.
> 
> I've noticed when I'm just giving him a blow job I can deep throat him pretty well, but I have to work my way down and I usually have an inch or two left. If he rams my uvula or something rubs wrong I have gagged a couple times in the past.
> 
> ...


gag... we like it.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Vanguard said:


> This is fascinating. I think you and I should meet to investigate the matter more thoroughly.


Careful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Please keep things clean guys. We're all adults here, no need for perverted jokes. I asked a honest question.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Please keep things clean guys. We're all adults here, no need for perverted jokes. I asked a honest question.


sorry but I am giving a male POV. sorry if it is too much for some. Men like it. makes us feel "too big" when you struggle a bit or make some noise when trying to take it all.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

nogutsnoglory said:


> sorry but I am giving a male POV. sorry if it is too much for some. Men like it. makes us feel "too big" when you struggle a bit or make some noise when trying to take it all.


I wasn't talking to you. You were fine. I was addressing Vanguard. 

I don't know about the gagging part. I don't think he'd find it too sexy if I barfed all over him.

But your right, I do try to make a little noise.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I wasn't talking to you. You were fine. I was addressing Vanguard.
> 
> I don't know about the gagging part. I don't think he'd find it too sexy if I barfed all over him.
> 
> But your right, I do try to make a little noise.


Oh


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep. Sorry! lol. I always love a male POV.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Husband loves oral.
> 
> I've noticed when I'm just giving him a blow job I can deep throat him pretty well, but I have to work my way down and I usually have an inch or two left. If he rams my uvula or something rubs wrong I have gagged a couple times in the past.
> 
> ...


Your description is a greater turnon than erotica. Sounds like you know what you are doing and enjoy it too...


----------



## garden2013 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nope I am with ya....when I am relaxed the gag reflex is nonexistant


----------



## ScrewedEverything (May 14, 2013)

OK, either I'm wierd or my wife does it wrong but I just don't get the whole deep throat attraction. My wife bobs up and down and takes it all like a porn star, the problem is that I don't really get any added sensation from that. Much rather get the lollipop treatment than the sword-swallower treatment. I'd be verry happy if it only got an inch or two deep and it seems like that would be a win-win since it would also be easier on her jaw.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ScrewedEverything said:


> OK, either I'm wierd or my wife does it wrong but I just don't get the whole deep throat attraction. My wife bobs up and down and takes it all like a porn star, the problem is that I don't really get any added sensation from that. Much rather get the lollipop treatment than the sword-swallower treatment. I'd be verry happy if it only got an inch or two deep and it seems like that would be a win-win since it would also be easier on her jaw.


It feels like a orifice, one with control to it.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

In my experience its all to do with curvature facing me she uses her hand to stop it jamming against the top of her throat. If she lays on her back on the bed with her head hanging over the side and me laying over her facing her feet she has no problems taking me all in. A bit descriptive but you get the point.


----------



## mrbambino (Jun 18, 2013)

That'd be great but all she can take is like 2-3 inches but when she's in the mood she does it well that I cum in a few minutes! One of the best things I appreciate is a loving BJ 
So no I never get the deep throat treatment cause she can't do it, her gag reflex is very high!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Oldmatelot said:


> In my experience its all to do with curvature facing me she uses her hand to stop it jamming against the top of her throat. If she lays on her back on the bed with her head hanging over the side and me laying over her facing her feet she has no problems taking me all in. A bit descriptive but you get the point.


Have you checked whether this act is against the law in your state?


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

treyvion said:


> Have you checked whether this act is against the law in your state?


We were once asked to leave 'mattress world' so now just stick to our own bedroom


----------



## MrsTitoFrito (Jul 15, 2013)

Relaxation is key.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

The only time my wife was able to "deep throat" me, (all the way down to the base), was on top in the 69 position, and she was incredibly worked up to a fever pitch in a sexual frenzy. 
(I could have introduced the Chicago Bears starting line-up in the room and she would have said, "Yes, please.") 

However, I rather would have her use her mouth and tongue like it was a lollypop with her hands free to work the shaft.

It's all about the attitude and mind set.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I find the most comfortable position for 69 for me is when we both lay on our sides. That way I don't have to hold myself up and I can relax my head on his bottom leg. This is when I can go the deepest.

69 with me on top isn't as fun for me, because I feel like my rear is all up in his face, and because I have to hold myself up which prevents me from enjoying it enough to climax.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

My wife has to be relaxed (after she has had a few orgasms is best), very aroused, and in the right position (69 or head hanging off bed with her mouth and throat in a straight line) in order to take most/all of me in her mouth.

I think relaxation of the gag reflex is key, a bit of alcohol doesn't hurt either.

For a long time, I wasn't a huge fan of 69. I had difficulty concentrating on what I was doing while she was working me over with her mouth, and I had a hard time focusing on my own pleasure with her glorious p*ssy pushed up against my face. However, the past several 69s have been SUPER HOT, we have had simultaneous orgasms a couple of times, and once she even gushed/squirted in my mouth.

I think it is the most intimate of sexual acts, even more so than PIV.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Quality of BJ's skyrocketed since she started deep throating 4 years ago

Everyone limbo lower now!


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> I think relaxation of the gag reflex is key, a bit of alcohol doesn't hurt either.


W says pot eliminates the gag reflex. She's got a MM card and it's legal in WA state where we live, so I'm happy. We rarely drink, and I see no need to smoke it myself. But just sharing in case someone out there didn't know....


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

As deep as he needs it.Sometimes he wants it as deep as it'll go and other times he enjoys just the first inch or two.
Weed is way better than alcohol when it comes to orgasms and deep throating.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

nogutsnoglory said:


> gag... we like it.


Not necessary. Clean and smooth deepthroat is great.

Is great if they have throat control while you are in there to grip you or rhythmically massage the shaft.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Husband loves oral.
> 
> I've noticed when I'm just giving him a blow job I can deep throat him pretty well, but I have to work my way down and I usually have an inch or two left. If he rams my uvula or something rubs wrong I have gagged a couple times in the past.
> 
> ...



First of all, that's really hot, you being able to deep throat your man and I hope he is returning the favor many times over.

My wifee rests her head on my abs and depending on her mood, can get a lot of me in her mouth and sometimes, her hand at my base and only some of me in her mouth. All depends on her mood.

69 if she's on top, same thing. Sometimes quite deep, sometimes not so much. If I'm in top 69, I can get it in her deeper, but again, depends on how horny she is and her mood.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

My wife often has about an inch or so left when giving me head but I've noticed that when she's a bit tipsy and her inhibitions are gone ...... she often is able to take my entire length without a problem ???

Either way I have no complaints ...... I'd like to think your husband wouldnt either


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Husband loves oral.
> 
> I've noticed when I'm just giving him a blow job I can deep throat him pretty well, but I have to work my way down and I usually have an inch or two left. If he rams my uvula or something rubs wrong I have gagged a couple times in the past.
> 
> ...


Do you have any sisters, available? J/K


----------

